# New Enco 105-1110 Rf-30 Owner



## Fishwater (May 2, 2016)

Hello all, I just recently purchased my first mill, an older Enco 105-1110 aka RF-30. Not sure on how old but it's the made in Taiwan version. I've spent the last few weeks cleaning, adjusting & tramming the head. I've read all the pitfalls of owning this style of round column mill & while I originally wanted one of the mini-mills I decided to get the larger machine, hopefully I can learn to work around the round column mill concerns. 

As I've been cleaning it up I noticed a few issues that I would like to address in the near future, the first is that the previous owner removed the electrical box & replaced it with a simple on/off light switch. It's wired for 220v single phase operation so my fear is that it can't be safe plus I would like to add reverse if possible. He also replaced the original motor with a Dayton unit, I assume it's been replaced but maybe I'm wrong? I did notice there is some wobble to the pulley indicating a bent shaft on the motor? I purchased some vibration free belts hoping that it helps the situation so I (hopefully) don't have to replace the motor. Is the motor safe? it spins & runs but I want to be sure. Also is there switch that I can install (relatively cheap) that will allow me reverse as well as a stop vs the light switch?

I've also purchased the Igaging absolute DRO 3-axis kit & wouldn't mind seeing some installs as well as tips to help me with the install. 

Finally, so glad I found this site, can't wait to immerse myself in this crazy, expensive but fun hobby! Oh, almost forgot, I realize we all love pics so here you go!


----------



## Bob Korves (May 2, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!  Looks like a decent machine.  There are ways to deal with the round column.  The head mounted laser pointer projecting against an opposite wall sounds interesting to me.  One of the pulleys is upside down, probably the motor pulley, since the motor has been replaced.  Find a manual for the machine if you do not have it.  Even if you have or find the original manual, also go to the Grizzly site and look at their machines for one most similar to yours, and it will be in understandable English.  Download the manual.  Grizzly also has good parts support for these machines.  Yes, definitely replace the switch.  For reverse you will probably need a drum switch, assuming the motor is reversible.  Did you get tooling with it?


----------



## jeff_g1137 (May 2, 2016)

Hi
Welcome to the forum.

"One of the pulleys is upside down"
I looked at the photo & i new some thing was wrong but i could not see what, getting old, lol   

jeff


----------



## Fishwater (May 2, 2016)

Sorry, that's just the image that looks funky, I believe they are installed correctly?


----------



## HBilly1022 (May 2, 2016)

Pulleys look the same on my PDM 30 (RF30 clone). 

I've only had mine a few months and am also new to this hobby. Learning can be fun and frustrating at the same time. Enjoy!


----------



## Bob Korves (May 2, 2016)

Fishwater said:


> Sorry, that's just the image that looks funky, I believe they are installed correctly?
> View attachment 128199


Aha!  It is a three pulley machine.  I wondered why it had so few speeds.  8^)  The center pulley was not really visible in the first photo.  That second photo cleared up the issue.  Don't change it!  Often a replacement motor has a different shaft size, particularly if the original one had a metric shaft and the replacement has an imperial shaft size, which is a strong possibility with a Dayton motor.  It is very easy to get pulley wobble if the larger hole is not machined accurately to the pulley axis.  It can be repaired by installing a sleeve in the pulley, accurately and so it does not come loose at the interface.


----------



## Fishwater (May 2, 2016)

Thanks guys, I considered taking the pulley off hoping that it's just cocked on the shafts. I'll have to see how easy it will come off but I know I can't use a puller since it's capped on top not allowing me any access to the shaft. I haven't noticed any capacitors on or around the motor or electrical junction box so is it safe to assume the motor is safe being run this way? I still need to come up with a power switch solution as well.


----------



## TomS (May 2, 2016)

Looks like a nice machine.  I have one just like it except for a few mods I've done.  Even though it's a round column mill you can turn out some accurate work.  Have fun with it.

BTW - I've attached a copy of the manual in case you don't have one.

Tom S.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 2, 2016)

just added some to my enco last month


----------



## Country_Bubba (May 4, 2016)

I think Bob nailed it on the pulley setup.  I replaced the motor on my RF31 with a 3PH one and the original motor shaft was metric.  I was fortunate and able to ream the pulley enough to get it on the new shaft. Don't remember what the sizes were, but the metric shaft was smaller (slightly) than the new one. 
As for the switch, there are 'some' like the one you show that are rated for motor use. The only way to tell is to open the box and check it.  Most likely, though you will find it is a common light switch and not rated for induction use. The one I used to switch my VFD is rated and is a double pole unit which is good for 220V single phase as you need to switch both legs on 220. 
As previously mentioned, Grizzly has excellent manuals that you can download and there are several sources on the net for them.  Another good source of parts is MSC. I broke the fine downfeed worm wheel on mine and they had one in stock and the price was fairly reasonable as I remember (probably 15 years ago).
Good luck with your machine and you should be able to enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## Fishwater (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the insight guys, much appreciated. I've had some other projects pop up so I haven't spent any time online. I still have to find a switch & get the DRO's mounted but I'm looking forward to making some chips!


----------



## brasssmanget (May 5, 2016)

I hope you enjoy the machine. I have used a RF31 for about 12 years now and it has worked very well for me.....I only have a  small garage shop and room is at a premium, so I had to stay small sized on the mill/drill.


----------



## Fishwater (May 5, 2016)

Sheesh, now I'm at a cross roads, I've had an offer on my Enco that's pretty hard to refuse. If I were to sell it I'd only have about a $1500 budget to replace it. Since I don't have room for a full size mill that leaves me in Grizzly 704 territory & I'm not sure if that's a real upgrade except for not having to deal with the round column mill loosing it's position when raising the head but the smaller footprint of a 704 type of mill would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## Country_Bubba (May 5, 2016)

From my perspective, the dealing with loss of registration on head movement is not really an issue.  I plan out my work location and set things up so I don't have to move the head up or down during the process.  This also includes using such things as an ER collett "extension" so I can use short tools such as a center drill as well as the longer drills etc that I put in colletts.  And while some people think having a lighter machine is better, weight is your friend and translates into rigidity.  No the RF31 is not particularly rigid, but I am sure it beats the heck out of a 0704 type of machine. 
Just my .02 worth (and that ain't much after inflation:})


----------



## Fishwater (May 5, 2016)

The smaller machines like the 704 would probably be more than I ever need for the work I plan on doing but I still have this nagging feeling that it wouldn't be enough of an upgrade to justify the expense so I am at a loss as to whether I accept the offer or not.


----------

